# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  أسطورة  الغياب

## MOONY

أنتهى الحلم وبدأ مشوار الألم
ولم يبقى في صفحاتي
غير الدموع
سأحكي وأن كان الحزن :sad2: 
أكبر من نزفك ياقلم

----------


## MOONY

رحلت ووضعت حاجزاً بين قلبك وقلبي
رحلت ووضعت الظروف سبباً لهمي
فكيف يقسو قلبك
وتبعدني
فيكون الدم دمعي

----------


## MOONY

حرتُ بكل كتابتي
فقد كانت لك 
اليوم سأجمعها وأرسلها 
فهي ملكك
وأنا من نثرتها
بين يداك
لترضي غرورك
ولكني لم أنل منك
غير صد وجحودك 

لأسطورةحزني
بقيه
فكونو معي

----------


## لحن الخلود

سلمت يمناك عزيزتي ابداع رائع بإنتظار البقية

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*ما شاء الله عليك ..*
*مــــــــــــوني*
*جميل بل رائع ما سطّرتِ ..و ما أخترتِ من الصور ..*
*ربي يعطيكِ العافية ..*
*بانتظار بقيّة الأسطوُرة ..*
*دمتِ بسلام ..*

----------


## MOONY

> سلمت يمناك عزيزتي ابداع رائع بإنتظار البقية



 

يسلموووووووووووو خيتووووو
أسعدني      تواجدكِ في متصفحي
دمتي بود

تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> *ما شاء الله عليك ..*
> 
> *مــــــــــــوني*
> *جميل بل رائع ما سطّرتِ ..و ما أخترتِ من الصور ..*
> *ربي يعطيكِ العافية ..*
> *بانتظار بقيّة الأسطوُرة ..*
> 
> *دمتِ بسلام ..*



 

 



عزيزتي         أشكر لكِ المرور والرد اللطيف

دمتي بود
تحياتي       لكِ

----------


## MOONY

قد انتهت حياتي يوم وداعك
كيف لي أن أعيش
كيف لقلبي 
أن ينبض
سأصرخ بعالي صوتي
عد ولاتتركني
فدموعي جرحت خذي عد
ياحياتي

----------


## MOONY

أنظر للهاتف في كل حين
فقد أحرقني الحنين
ألم تشتاق 
أبهذه السهولة نسيت كل هذه السنين

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

جميل ما وضعتِ من معاني و صور و إلهام رائع ..
يسلموووووووووووووووووو ..
دمتِ بسلام .

----------


## اسير الهوى

كومة احاسيس 
اوجعت هاجسي.. 
تحكي جروح متناثرة.. 
فرقها ظلم الزمان بجسدي النحيل.. 
آآآآآه.....يازمن.../ كم انت قاسي.. 
ضعضعت اضلعي.. 
وأحملتني الهم بُكراً.. 
فاشابني.. 
ولازمني طوال العمر.. 
وصار لابسي.. 
همسة.. عذرا موني فمن روعة احاسيسك العذبة سأكون بين فواصل اسطورتك الحزينة... 
لنتابع

----------


## نُون

ياملهمة الحرف 
العلو
والرجاء
والشموخ
والإنكسار 
والصمود
والإنتظار
أعلمي بأني من الشهداء
على صرح أسطورتك
وبإنتظار إكتمالها
سلام

----------


## غرام أحباب

جميل ماخطته لنا مشاعرك
ننتظر بوح قلمك
تقبلي مروري

----------


## رحيل القلب

عزيزتي موني..
استمتعت كثيراً بقراءة أسطورتك
راقني الوجع المخبوء بين الحنايا
فلرحيل من نهوى مرارة نتجرعها كل حين
تنساب بين خلايانا لتبقى الذكرى 
ونظل نحن نئن تحت وطأة الألم 
أخية ..
لي بعض ملاحظات ورؤية مختلفة لبعض العبارات
فأتمنى منك القبول والرضا 
قد تكون وجهة نظري قاصرة فكما يقال دوما
المعنى في قلب الشاعر

سأبدأ من هنا وصولا للنهاية






> رحلت ووضعت حاجزاً بين قلبك وقلبي
> رحلت ووضعت الظروف سبباً لهمي
> فكيف يقسو قلبك
> وتبعدني
> فيكون الدم دمعي



جميلة هي عباراتك و المعنى عميق أيضاً
ولكن ..
ما رأيك لو أجرينا بعض التغيير لمواضع الكلمات في السطر الأخير لتتناغم مع ما قبلها في موسيقى رائعة 

فنقول :
فيكون الدمع دمي 


وهنا أيضاً لي تعليق بسيط





> حرتُ بكل كتابتي
> فقد كانت لك 
> اليوم سأجمعها وأرسلها 
> فهي ملكك
> وأنا من نثرتها
> بين يداك
> لترضي غرورك
> ولكني لم أنل منك
> غير صد وجحودك



في الأولى كان ينبغي أن تقولي :
بين يديك لأنها أتت هنا في موضع جر بالإضافة 
أما في الثانية أليس من الأفضل لو قلت :غير صدك و جحودك 

لي عودة إن شاء الله تعالى ..
 
تقبلي تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا مرة أخرى عزيزتي ..
اسمحي لي أن أكمل ما بدأته ..
هنا أيضاً لي رؤية مختلفة بعض الشيء ..





> أنظر للهاتف في كل حين
> فقد أحرقني الحنين
> ألم تشتاق 
> أبهذه السهولة نسيت كل هذه السنين



في نظري يا حبذا لو قلت : 
أما اشتقت لي  

فتكون بذلك أكثر تناغماً مع اللحن السابق والتالي لها .  


عزيزتي .. 
عذراً منك أن شوهت جمال لوحاتك بخربشاتي ..  :embarrest:  
و كما يقال : الشمس تبقى هي الشمس و إن حجبتها الغيوم ..
 
تقبلي مني خالص الاحترام و التقدير  

تحياتي .... 
رحيل القلب

----------


## MOONY

> جميل ما وضعتِ من معاني و صور و إلهام رائع ..
> 
> يسلموووووووووووووووووو ..
> 
> دمتِ بسلام .



*الجميل تواصلكِ
نورتي عزيزتي
تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## MOONY

> كومة احاسيس
> 
> اوجعت هاجسي.. 
> تحكي جروح متناثرة.. 
> فرقها ظلم الزمان بجسدي النحيل.. 
> آآآآآه.....يازمن.../ كم انت قاسي.. 
> ضعضعت اضلعي.. 
> وأحملتني الهم بُكراً.. 
> فاشابني.. 
> ...



سأنتظر رجوعك كم أسعدني حضورك الكريم
تحياتي لك

----------


## MOONY

> ياملهمة الحرف 
> 
> العلو
> والرجاء
> والشموخ
> والإنكسار 
> والصمود
> والإنتظار
> أعلمي بأني من الشهداء
> ...



 
عزيزتي أشكر لكِ المرور والرد اللطيف
دمتي بخير وود
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

> جميل ماخطته لنا مشاعرك
> 
> ننتظر بوح قلمك
> 
> تقبلي مروري



 
الجميل أن أشعر بقربكم مني
أسعدني تواصلكِ
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

> عزيزتي موني..
> 
> 
> استمتعت كثيراً بقراءة أسطورتك
> راقني الوجع المخبوء بين الحنايا
> فلرحيل من نهوى مرارة نتجرعها كل حين
> تنساب بين خلايانا لتبقى الذكرى 
> ونظل نحن نئن تحت وطأة الألم 
> أخية ..
> ...



 



أشكر لكِ حضورك
ولكن
أردت أن أقول بأن لكل كاتب طريقة خاصه
في الكتابه كماأن له معجم لغوي وصور وإيحاءت تختلف من فرد لأخر
فجملة فيكون الدمع دمي
لاتتناسب مع إحساسي
فأنا أردت وصف لون ونوع الدموع من البدايه
واتمنى أن الصوره وضحت عندكِ

----------


## MOONY

> مرحبا مرة أخرى عزيزتي ..
> اسمحي لي أن أكمل ما بدأته ..
> هنا أيضاً لي رؤية مختلفة بعض الشيء ..
> 
> 
> 
> في نظري يا حبذا لو قلت : 
> أما اشتقت لي  
> 
> ...



اهلاً بكِ
بالنسبه لهذه الجمله
لم تتناسب مع لحني الخاص
عذراً ولكن
ألم تشتاق 
أفضل
تحيااتي

----------


## MOONY

بعد رحيلك 
أقف عند شباك
الحب
لأتذكرك 
هاهنا وقفت في كل لليله
وكانت أحاديثاً
تطول لبزوغ الشمس
آه آه
كيف لي أن أنساك؟؟
كيف؟؟
وأنت من أسكنته العين
وإهديته القلب
كيف لي أن أنساك؟؟

----------


## MOONY

لم أعد أستطيع فك قيدي
فقد كبلني حبك
تقول لي دعيني
فقدسأ متُ
من حبك
لما
فأنا من إهدتك 
قلباً وروح
أحبك
ولا أستطيع
الهروب منك فأنا أسيرة حبك

----------


## نُون

روعة تحاكي الأحاسيس بكل شفافية
مووني
سلام.

----------


## MOONY

> روعة تحاكي الأحاسيس بكل شفافية
> 
> مووني
> 
> سلام.



الروعه تواجدكِ وردكِ اللطيف
مودتي وتحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

سأجلس على الصخرة بقربك يابحر
وأعزف بالكمان
موسيقى المشاعر 
لتغني معي طيور
النورس
بصوتها 
الحاني
أنشودة الحزن
وتودع معي أجمل
أيام العمر
فبعدك عني
هو الحزن

----------


## MOONY

قد جفت أزهاري 
من بعدك
وانكسر شموخها
 لتودعك

وبقيت تسألني
عن سبب
بعدك

----------


## نُون

لا زلت أود العبق أكثر من رحيق أسطورتك
شكراً لك
سلام.

----------


## MOONY

> لا زلت أود العبق أكثر من رحيق أسطورتك
> شكراً لك
> سلام.



من بستآني لكـِ ورده  
شاكره لكِ تواصلكِ
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

هاك قلبي
ضعه في صدرك
لعلك تشعر  

بنبضي
دعه بين حنايا 
روحك
وأسمع منه حكاية
حبك 

لعله يذكرك
بي
ف تصحى من هذيانك
وتجعلني 
بقربك

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

عزيزتي موني
تسلمي لقد استمتعت كثيرا 
وانا ابحر بقراءه ما كتبته يداك 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## MOONY

> عزيزتي موني
> تسلمي لقد استمتعت كثيرا 
> وانا ابحر بقراءه ما كتبته يداك 
> يعطيك العافيه



لـــــــــــوجودكِ بين كلماتي
رونقـ غير عــــادي

غاليتي 
أتمنى أن يطيب لكِ المرور أكثر من مرة
تحياتي وودي :amuse:

----------


## MOONY

بعد أن كان شاطىء الحب 
مكاناً للقانا
اليوم سيصبح مكاناً للوداع
فقدتركنتي بين المد والجزر
حائرةٍ
أتابع خطواتك على حباتِ الرمال
فأعرف أنك مجرد
ظل لحباً كان

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*مشاعر و احاسيس رائعة تسلمين اخت مووني..*
*من جد كلماتكِ جميلة .. و المعاني كثير عجبتني ..*
*دمتِ بسلام ..* 
*تحياتي* 
*إحساس و حكاية*

----------


## MOONY

> *مشاعر و احاسيس رائعة تسلمين اخت مووني..*
> 
> *من جد كلماتكِ جميلة .. و المعاني كثير عجبتني ..*
> *دمتِ بسلام ..* 
> *تحياتي* 
> 
> *إحساس و حكاية*



 

عزيزتي
أشكر لك هذا التواصل
كم أسعدني مروركِ من جديد
لكِ ودي ووردي


تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

كل الأمكان التي أمر بها تذكرني بك
حتى هذا الكرسي لي معه
ذكرى أتذكر قد جلسنا عليه لساعات
وفي نفس هذا الوقت
كنا نهمس تحت زخات المطر

----------


## ضياء

*وتبقى الذكرى ،*

*تجتاح أنفاس هذه الصفحات ،،،*

*مؤرقة ، أليست كذلك ؟؟؟*

*أعلمُ ذلك ،،،*


*موني ،،،*

*حرفُك آخاذ ،،،*

*وجرحكِ ينزفُ بعطاء ،،،*


*واصلي ،،،*

----------


## MOONY

> *وتبقى الذكرى ،*
> 
> *تجتاح أنفاس هذه الصفحات ،،،* 
> *مؤرقة ، أليست كذلك ؟؟؟* 
> *أعلمُ ذلك ،،،* 
> 
> *موني ،،،* 
> *حرفُك آخاذ ،،،* 
> *وجرحكِ ينزفُ بعطاء ،،،* 
> ...



 



لذكرى ألم يوجع يأورقني
يضيعُني في متاهت ِالشوقِ
ويكون نبضي لعالم الغياب
عزيزي ضياء 

لـــــــــوجودك بين نثرات إحساسي


رونقـ غير عــــادي
يضيء حرفي
كن بالجوار دائماً
تحياتي

----------


## نُون

مووني

شاهقة حروفكِ

متطلعة للقاء

متجلية بحب

ممتدة بعطاء

شكراً لكِ

سلام.

----------


## MOONY

> مووني
> 
> شاهقة حروفكِ 
> متطلعة للقاء 
> متجلية بحب 
> ممتدة بعطاء 
> شكراً لكِ 
> 
> سلام.



 
تحن زوايا كتاباتي
لهطولك العطر كما أسعدني حضورك  ورقة حروفك
لك ِودي وتحياتي

----------


## MOONY

على هذا الجسر كُنا نلتقي
ومن أحاديثِ الحبِِ
كان مولدي
واليوم أمضي وحيدة 
أبحثُ عن غائبي
فقد رحل وبات
الحزنُ صاحبي

----------


## MOONY

حبيبي أنا بعدك حزينه
تائها
يسكنني الإنكسار
وتبقى روحي في إحتضار
فهلم إلي قبل
أن أموت فلا تودعني

----------


## اسير الهوى

فلتختنقني العبرى..

ولتضيق انفاسي..

قبليني..

ولأُسجن بين قضبانك..

اُ عذب افتت..

وعلى صدرك كبليني..

لاتغيبي..

قد مللت العيش بعيداً..

وصار الشوق قاتل..

وزهر ربيعي ذابل..

الرحمة ... الرحمة .... الرحمة

ام عشقتي إيذائي..

وقطعتيني..

ونثرني بنار بعدك اشلائي..

********** 

مبدعة موني واتشرف بان اكون هنا بين فواصل... وكل العذر ان شوهت صفحتك بهلوسات قلمي المتواضع

لك اجمل التحايا

----------


## عاشور

_مونى منك دائما ياتى الابداع_ 

_منورة حقا فى هدا المجال_

_الادبى الجميل_ 

_وننتطر المزيد      لك تحياتى_

----------


## ضياء

*احتضار ،،،*

*من اجل اللقاء ،،،*



*موني ،،،*

*عطاء بطعم الحب الاشهى !!!*

*شكرا لكِ ،،،*

----------


## MOONY

> فلتختنقني العبرى..
> 
> ولتضيق انفاسي.. 
> قبليني.. 
> ولأُسجن بين قضبانك.. 
> اُ عذب افتت.. 
> وعلى صدرك كبليني.. 
> لاتغيبي.. 
> قد مللت العيش بعيداً.. 
> ...



 
الشرف لي 
سعدت بحضورك  

أشكر لك  
هذيان  حرفك بين سطوري
تحياتي لك

----------


## MOONY

> _مونى منك دائما ياتى الابداع_ 
> 
> _منورة حقا فى هدا المجال_
> 
> _الادبى الجميل_ 
> 
> _وننتطر المزيد لك تحياتى_



 
الإبداع منكم وإليكم
أشكر لك المرور والرد اللطيف
دمت بود
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> *احتضار ،،،*
> 
> *من اجل اللقاء ،،،* 
> 
> 
> *موني ،،،* 
> *عطاء بطعم الحب الاشهى !!!* 
> *شكرا لكِ ،،،*



 

عزيزي ضياء 
قد إنرت أسطورتي
بنور ردك المتواضع
أنا من أنثر الشكر
لروعة حضورك
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

سترحل أعلم 
وأن أخفيت مشاعرك

أعلم 
أنك تحبني ,,
أعلم
 أني جزءً من روحك
أعلم 
أنك لن تلقى قلباً
يساوي قلبي
ويحبك أكثر مني
أعلم
 أن الدنيا من بعدي
هلاك فلا تخفي حبك
وتكابر لتبعدني

----------


## MOONY

حبيبي
مازالت 
دموعي تنهمر
والقلبُ يُدمي
والعين تنتظر
عد لي ولاتقسوو
فأنا بشوقاً
مستمر

----------


## MOONY

بيدك أنت أسدلت لي
حبل مشنقتي
أهذا جزاء
من اهدتك
الروح
شكراً لك
يامن
أهداني الجروح

----------


## MOONY

حان الوداع
الأخير
فمازلت تجبرني على الرحيل
سأودعك وإنهي حلمي الجميل
وداعاً

----------


## صمت الجروح

عزيزتي موني 


قرأت اسطورتكِ وكأنها تحكي عني 


عن رحيل أحبابي عني 

عن صد وهجر أعز الناس 


بدون ان أعرف الاسباب 

انتظاراتك في اسطورتكِ تذكرني بانتظاراتي له

شوقكِ وحنينكِ كشوقي وحنيني 


كحبي .. كجرحي .. كدموعي ... 


أبدعتي عزيزتي 


في انتظار القادم




صمت ...!

----------


## MOONY

> عزيزتي موني 
> 
> 
> قرأت اسطورتكِ وكأنها تحكي عني 
> 
> 
> عن رحيل أحبابي عني 
> 
> عن صد وهجر أعز الناس 
> ...



 
عزيزتي
يرحلون
يغيبون
وهم في البال
موجودون

أشكر لكِ
حضوركِ الرائع
مودتي
تحياتي  لكِ

----------


## نُون

أسطورة من حضور
وحضور باهر
أيضاً...
أسطورة ً
أختلجت بها 
مشاعر و مشاعر
و تزاوجت بشغفها كلمات
و حروف
موووني
مبدعة
تحياتي...

----------


## MOONY

> أسطورة من حضور
> 
> وحضور باهر
> أيضاً...
> أسطورة ً
> أختلجت بها 
> مشاعر و مشاعر
> و تزاوجت بشغفها كلمات
> و حروف
> ...



تسلمين عزيزتي
أشكر لكِ
تواصلك الرائع
دمتي بكل حب 
تحياتي

----------


## اسير الهوى

ليتها عيناك جنبي..

لاتلاقف دمعها..

فهي غالية جوهراتي..

اداويها بعمري..

ليحترق... كورقة مكتوب عليها..

تفداك حياتي..

ابقي هنا..

قربي..

على خذي..

انت ياعنوان دمعاتي..

وان ذهبتي.. فسأبقى منتظرا..

عند نقطة لقائنا..

وابتسامتنا الاولى..

حيث رسمناها معاً..

فاضاء نورها سماواتي..

****** 


 

موني..

يانبع الاحساس..

اسطورتك هذه تستحق الوقوف طويلا على عتباتها..

ليرتوى من رحيق نبع ابداعها الا متناهي 

ومافيها من عشق حتى الثمالة..

لك تقديري واحترامي..

وباقات تحياتي

اخوكــ

----------


## نور حياتي

لاشيء اقسى من الانتظار في باحات خرساء....
صمت قاتل ...شحوب مرهق...
ابخرة من مرور الوقت تهرب من ايام انتظاري.........
وانا لازلت اناضل...
لازلت انتظر وعدك...
برغم انني اعلم انك لاتجيد صياغة الوفاء...
لكنني انتظرك...
((لانني خلقت من وفاء))

----------


## سيناريو

*مونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي*

*كم أنتي راااائعه* 
*قلمكِ الانسيابي الجذاب*
* يجعلنا نتعطش للمزيد من فيض كلماتكِ الشفافة الراقية* 
*التي تحمل المعنى العميق* 
*سلمتي وسلم مدااااااااد قلمكِ الذي لايجف.......*

*تقبل مروري المتواضع في صفحتكِ النيرة*
*دمتي بسعاده*

----------


## MOONY

> ليتها عيناك جنبي..
> 
> لاتلاقف دمعها.. 
> فهي غالية جوهراتي.. 
> اداويها بعمري.. 
> ليحترق... كورقة مكتوب عليها.. 
> تفداك حياتي.. 
> ابقي هنا.. 
> قربي.. 
> ...



 كم أسعدني حضورك 
 بين ثنايا سطوري من جديد
ممتنه لك على هذا الإطراء
العذب 
تحياتي لك

----------


## MOONY

> لاشيء اقسى من الانتظار في باحات خرساء....
> 
> صمت قاتل ...شحوب مرهق...
> ابخرة من مرور الوقت تهرب من ايام انتظاري.........
> وانا لازلت اناضل...
> لازلت انتظر وعدك...
> برغم انني اعلم انك لاتجيد صياغة الوفاء...
> لكنني انتظرك...
> 
> ((لانني خلقت من وفاء))



 
*أشكر لكِ هذا الحضور الكريم*
*تحياتي وودي*

----------


## MOONY

> *مونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي*
> 
> 
> *كم أنتي راااائعه* 
> *قلمكِ الانسيابي الجذاب*
> *يجعلنا نتعطش للمزيد من فيض كلماتكِ الشفافة الراقية* 
> *التي تحمل المعنى العميق* 
> *سلمتي وسلم مدااااااااد قلمكِ الذي لايجف.......* 
> *تقبل مروري المتواضع في صفحتكِ النيرة* 
> *دمتي بسعاده*





*تسلمين عزيزتي*
*قد عجزت كلماتي عن شكرك* 
*فلكِـ من التحايا أعظمها 00*

_ومن الشكر أجزله 00_

_ومن المحبة أخلصها_ 
**

----------

